
Ask HN: In the event of a singularity, which stocks would you buy and why? - Kepler-295c
By singularity, I mean AGI that passes the turing test. Which stocks would you buy?
======
dialupmodem
\- Underground bunker construction

\- Space exploration

\- Anything valuable in end of the world scenarios

It's only a matter of time before someone harnesses AGI to enslave the planet
and declare totalitarian rule. Perhaps even by accident.

I haven't been able to get this off of my mind lately because it's inevitable.

Physicists made nuclear things that do amazing things like power all of our
refrigerators from hundreds of miles away, but have also killed thousands
(Hiroshima) poisoned the environment (Fukushima, Chernobyl) and have
essentially made the world a ticking time bomb.

AGI and its surrounding technologies are easily 1000x more powerful than
nuclear anything, and absolutely will be abused.

~~~
imron
> I haven't been able to get this off of my mind lately because it's
> inevitable.

Google Roko's Basilisk

------
BjoernKW
Does it matter? In analogy to other types of singularities the technological
singularity is commonly defined as a point beyond which predictions about the
trajectory of human development aren't possible anymore.

So, by definition beyond that hypothetical point all bets are off and any
prediction is guesswork at best.

------
rl3
None, because if society doesn't reach post-scarcity in short order then it's
a pretty poor excuse for a singularity.

------
adamnemecek
Nvidia cause nvidia is prolly gonna power said aig

------
fanpuns
My Personal Fort in Northern Canada with Lots of Solar Panels and Guns, Inc.

It's a pink sheet stock though and I'm the only seller. The trading desk is in
my car traveling north as fast as I can...

------
SirLJ
Frankly, it won't change my trading strategy one bit as long as real people
are involved in the markets, I will continue to speculate, after that we'll
see...

------
toomuchtodo
None. Nothing besides mass and energy would continue to have value beyond that
point.

------
pmontra
The ones of the company that built the AGI because they'll sell many of them.

~~~
ycaspirant
Without more information, this seems like the most obvious choice. Whatever
other companies are using AGI for other purposes, will likely be purchasing it
from this company.

------
grizzles
Power companies, coltan, iron, steel, aluminium futures, rosary beads, etc.

------
clishem
And which ones to short?

------
8note
minerals and energy

